# Intake Fixes



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

My LNT CAI continues to throw cel's every other day it seems as the hose clamps slowly loosen. But i think alot of the problem is that the intake tube has been reshaped because of the pressure from the hoseclamps, so now mainly with the tube connecting to the engine is a little smaller about half an inch in from where the hose clamp would be and the end part is pushed out and does not sit properly against the part of the engine as its all flared out i guess you could say. So because of that the black rubber connector (idk what they are called) that connects the intake piece to the engine forms like a bubble in the middle from the piece that is flared up which causes that piece of tube to not be stable. Any one have any clue on what might fix this or any one else have this problem.








That is the intake tube and rubber piece that is causing the issue i am talking about. Those are the only hose clamps that are ever loose and reseting the cel and retightening them fixes the cel until they become loose again. I put a 3rd hose clamp on in the middle of the original two as i hope it will reshaped it back to form with pressure from the hose clamp and put some fingernail polish on the thread area of the clamp as the guy told me at the hardware store it will keep it from loosening, almost like lock tight. I decided to go ahead and put an extra hose clamp in the middle for all the connections as well.
































Obviously i am not going for a very clean look, i am just trying to solve this cel problem. Any input is greatly appreciated.



_Modified by cbrabbit at 9:44 AM 12-29-2008_


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Intake Fixes (cbrabbit)*

Man, I would just get rid of it, go back to stock, and wait for a better solution.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Intake Fixes (Dynamic Rollover)*

Definitly considering it. I am hoping the 3 hose clamps versus 2 will help out, the thing is that i never had this problem. I drove for months and months and had maybe 2 or 3 cels and now it rattles the hose clamps loose so easily. I made braces for the intake, bought different hose clamps, idk what else to do







I hate giving up on things so i am just trying to figure out what might be causing it to loosen the clamps as often as it does. Maybe the engine is shaking to much, new mounts maybe?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Intake Fixes (cbrabbit)*

I'll sell you my Evolution intake. No CELS for me...


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Intake Fixes (ENRGZR)*

Thnx for the offer but i cant spend much money these days. Just got my own place and dropped 1900 on an engagement ring, i think my car modding days are gonna be over for awhile lol Gotta try and fix this intake. How come your selling it anyways? And how much?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Intake Fixes (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_ How come your selling it anyways? And how much?
Turbo. $200 shipped...


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Intake Fixes (ENRGZR)*

O, good luck with the turbo. I am gonna try and see if i can fix this cai, but if i ever change my mind I might take it off your hands if you still have it.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Intake Fixes (cbrabbit)*

like I said in the mk5 forum. you need one of these inserts for your maf to get rid of the cel. Carbonio uses something similar for their intakes thats why people with carbonio don't have cel
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4134754


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Intake Fixes (vento 95 GL)*

thnx for the replies, my thing is that i just don't see how it ran fine with only a handful of cels for like 6 months, and now its every other day. i am wondering if like the maf is fryed or something like that. Because i seem to get the cel when the clamps connecting the engine to the first part of the intake become looser. But i got another cel tonight after tightening everything yesterday and putting on all those extra clamps. So i didn't tighten the clamps back up, i just reset the code hoping that if the clamps being loose is whats throwing the code, but the cel went away. I drove about 10 miles home from the shopping center parking lot i reset it at and no cel.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Intake Fixes (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_thnx for the replies, my thing is that i just don't see how it ran fine with only a handful of cels for like 6 months, and now its every other day.

its the colder weather... dense air....


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Intake Fixes (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
its the colder weather... dense air.... <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0">

That has to be it, being that i rarely got a cel before the colder weather came. I guess i will wait for the maf sleeves and see if that solves the problem. 


_Modified by cbrabbit at 10:41 AM 12-30-2008_


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah the cold air is it, cause i didn't have the little light on for months but the first really cold day and flash! it's on.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Intake Fixes (cbrabbit)*

Does reseting the cel by disconnecting the positive to the battery completly clear the code or do i have to get it cleared by like the dealer or something?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Intake Fixes (cbrabbit)*

It may clear the CEL but the code will more than likely still be stored in the ECU...


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Intake Fixes (sharons03jetta)*

well i don't have nor know anyone with vag-com, how should i clear the code? Take it to the dealer and see if they don't mind?


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

holy crapp load of clamps...lol to everyone who said the carbonio was junk and lnt was going to save the world


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (youngkal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youngkal* »_holy crapp load of clamps...lol to everyone who said the carbonio was junk and lnt was going to save the world

lol yeah if any one needs some clamps i still have a few extra


----------

